# UserEventAgent  sert à quoi ?



## maxinox (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Une  quest toute bête  UserEventAgent  çà  sert à quoi ?

Dans mon Moniteur d' activité  il  reste  en  rouge  avec  écrit:

UserEventAgent ( ne répond pas )  et  ce malgrès  divers  tentatives  pour

le réparer  et  le forcer  a quiter  .  




macbookpro 15"  2,53Ghz  8go ram  512 vidéo  OSX .5.8


----------



## schwebb (7 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Tu peux taper dans un terminal:

```
man UserEventAgent
```

Tu en apprendras beaucoup sur ce process. Mais (vraiment en gros), si tu as des difficultés avec l'anglais, tu dois savoir que c'est une aide au lancement de plug-in système .

Le Terminal te donnera aussi la localisation du truc dans ton système.

S'il est en rouge, c'est qu'il plante; tente:
- une réparation des permissions (vraiment à tout hasard, parce que je ne sais pas si ça joue) via Utilitaire de disque *sur l'ordi* 
- vérification du disque via Utilitaire de disque sur *le dvd*
- ensuite, faudra peut-être virer des fichiers système (prudemment, hein), mais on verra


EDIT: ou chercher ce qui le fait planter en consultant le var log dans Moniteur d'activité; il est très possible que ce soit un appareil externe, par exemple.


----------



## maxinox (7 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Oui , des  difficultés en Anglais  mais  surtout  en mode verbose ; ce qui est autant que du Mandarin  pour moi.

Pour ce qui est des réparations avec  DVD  > Utilitaire Disk > n' a  rien  donné.

le  moniteur d' activité indique  chaque  fois  un  blocage récent dans  Launchd 72

Comme  tu  m' a parlé  de plug-in  je  soupçonne  mes  hubs  pourtant auto-alimentés  ( non )  >  les fichiers  et ports ouverts  de UserEvent Agent  m ' indiquent  dans  la liste  une application  en Démo  que je garde en réserve avant achat,  a savoir  WireTapAnywhere  ,   le  moniteur  m ' indique aussi  que  le  coreaudiod  ( ne répond pas ) .  

Supprimer des  fichiers  systèmes ! ,  pour  le moment  je cherche  juste  à  savoir  quel  est 
 l' inconvénient  d' avoir  2  opérations  qui  ne répondent  pas  , car    je  n' ai  rien  détecté  de nuisible  mais  un mac averti  en vaut  un de  planté en moins .

EDIT :  où  puis-je  trouver  un  bon  Lexique  qui  explique  les  fonctions  des  Noms  des  opérations  du  moniteur d ' activité ? Merci


----------



## schwebb (7 Mars 2010)

maxinox a dit:


> le  moniteur  m ' indique aussi  que  le  coreaudiod  ( ne répond pas ) .



Moui, ça ne m'étonne pas.  



maxinox a dit:


> Supprimer des  fichiers  systèmes ! ,  pour  le moment  je cherche  juste  à  savoir  quel  est
> l' inconvénient  d' avoir  2  opérations  qui  ne répondent  pas  , car    je  n' ai  rien  détecté  de nuisible  mais  un mac averti  en vaut  un de  planté en moins .



C'est tout de même anormal. 

Tu devrais faire la mise à jour combo *même si ton système est à jour*. Elle est dispo sur le site Apple, section téléchargements (prends bien celle qui correspond à ton système). Peut-être que ça pourrait arranger les choses; en tout cas ça ne fera pas de mal, ça ne peut que consolider le système.

Mais je penche pour un périphérique; tu en as?



maxinox a dit:


> EDIT :  où  puis-je  trouver  un  bon  Lexique  qui  explique  les  fonctions  des  Noms  des  opérations  du  moniteur d ' activité ? Merci



Sais pas. Moi je cherche dans Google, en général. Réponse quasi garantie en quelques minutes (bon, souvent en anglais).


----------



## maxinox (9 Mars 2010)

Salut,

La mise à jour  je  l' avais  déjà fait, mais  là  je  crois  qu ' a part  aller  comme
tu  le disais  virer  des  fichiers  syst  bien  précis  . . . 
 Question périfs  là  c' est  sure qu' il   a  son  compte >  une  bonne douzaine  via
3hubs ( 2usb 1 fire w ) le  tout connecté et re connecté  dans deux  endroits  différents , 
 je  pense  que  je  vais  tôt  ou tard   me  faire  une clean-install  sous SL et  rapatrier  progressivement   tout  en  gardant  mon  osx .5 .8 que  j' ai  en double  en externe.
(  Mais  c ' est  une solution  de   lâche  je  n' aurais  jamais  affronté  le problème  de face  )


PS: Dans MacGé  même , il  n ' y a pas  une  rubrique sur  les  noms  des opérations  ?


----------



## schwebb (9 Mars 2010)

Tu peux éventuellement déconnecter tous tes périph, et regarder ce qu'il se passe quand tu reconnectes un par un.

Si c'est bien un périph, la réinstall ne règlera pas le problème. Si l'OS est bancal, oui. 

Tu peux toujours comparer les fichiers système liés à UserEventAgent (le Terminal t'en a donné la localisation) à d'autres fichiers sains: si tu as un autre ordi, tu peux comparer, sinon trouve quelqu'un sur le forum qui a la même machine avec le même système et qui t'enverra une copie de ces fichiers.


----------



## maxinox (10 Mars 2010)

l' histoire  des  périfs   çà  n ' a rien  donné:  connecté  ou  pas  le  moniteur  annonce  tjs  la même couleur .
Quand a faire  l ' inverse  en  partant  d ' un  systéme saint  je ne l ' ai  pas  testé  encore .

J 'ai 2 fichiers  qui  ont pour racine le dossier d 'archivage  système (réalisé jadis avec CarbonCopie C)  CCC > Système > Bibliothèque >   LauchAgents >

2 fichiers només    com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow.plist, et
com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua.plist ,    
Concernant  les  fichiers  Coreaudiod  en  soufrance    :  ils  se trouvent  en  suivant  le  même
chemin  que  ceux  de UserE. . .   Tous  ont  pour racine  mon  dossier d ' archivage syst  .
Quand aux  fichiers  système liés  qui  s ' ouvrent  dans  la Console  ce  sont  eux  qu ' il  faut  remplacer ?


----------



## schwebb (10 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'ai ces deux fichiers au même endroit que toi: DisqueDur/Système/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents (CCC n'a rien à voir là-dedans: si tu n'as pas ces dossiers sur ton disque dur, c'est qu'il y a un problème, à mon avis).

Si tu veux, tu peux coller leur contenu, comme ça je comparerai avec les miens, déjà. Mais faudrait voir avec quelqu'un qui a le même matos que toi.


----------



## maxinox (10 Mars 2010)

Oui  j' ai  ces  dossier  sur le disque  et  en double  dans  le dossier de mon dernier archivage syst
nomé _CCC_2009_July_19_07_24  ils sont identiques   ci joint  une  capture des fichiers


----------



## schwebb (10 Mars 2010)

Oui, grosso modo c'est les mêmes que les miens. Mais il y a quelques différences, que je suis incapable d'interpréter. Notamment une, qui me turlupine. 

Mais il faudrait que tu compares avec une machine semblable à la tienne.


----------



## maxinox (11 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

La question  que  je me pose  c' est  de  savoir  si  :  a supposer  que  mes  fichiers  soient  corrompus et  que  sur  le  net  je  trouve  les  bons   ,  de  quelle  manière  ont  les  remplace  ?
  peut  on  se  les  faire  importer  en  piece  jointe ,  et  sous  quel  format ?
ou  encore  les taper  dans  textedit  et  les enregistrer  à leur  place ?

Je  dis  cela  pour  savoir  mais  je  ne le  ferai  pas  ,  puisque  je  vais  bientôt  passer  sous SL  que  j ' utilise  sur  mon mini  et  garder  mon léopard " corrompu " sur  2 HD externe .


----------



## schwebb (11 Mars 2010)

Ben si je me base sur mon exemple, c'est assez simple: j'ai eu un jour mes préférences partage qui avaient tout simplement disparu des Préférences Système.

Quelqu'un qui avait le même OS et grosso modo le même matériel m'a filé son fichier système, que j'ai enregistré au bon endroit, et mes préférences sont revenues.


----------



## maxinox (11 Mars 2010)

Mais  alors  tous  ces  fichiers  sont à  l ' origine  sur  le  DVD d ' installation  ,  n ' y  a t ' il  pas  un moyen  de 
les  récupérer  là  (  mais comment  les  sélectionner ? )  mon dvd d ' install  est 10.5


----------



## schwebb (11 Mars 2010)

Mmmm, ça je ne sais pas. Récupérer une appli oui, mais des fichiers système... 

Je vais te filer en mp l'adresse IRC d'un gars que je connais. Il est très bon, et saura te dire si c'est possible.


----------



## maxinox (11 Mars 2010)

oui  çà  m' interesse  pour  récupérer  certaines  choses  précises  quand je ne veux pas toucher  tout le système ,  je  sais  que  chez les Microsofistes  çà se fait,  mais chez les AppleCariste ( que je connais )
 on  se pose pas de questions ,  on réinstalle  tout  sans jamais  rien comprendre  et  on est content ( voir fier )


----------



## schwebb (11 Mars 2010)

Autour de moi c'est carrément l'inverse.


----------



## maxinox (11 Mars 2010)

Oui c' est tout  à ton honneur  > qui se ressemble s ' assemble


----------



## schwebb (12 Mars 2010)

Bon, tu en es où? 

On m'a suggéré de te conseiller de réinstaller. Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée; mais si je prends mon cas, je n'ai eu besoin que d'importer les bons fichiers de préférence au bon endroit pour que tout fonctionne à nouveau normalement.

Donc à toi de voir: si réinstaller est facile pour toi (sauvegardes à jour, fichiers médias sur un autre support, etc.), tu peux le faire, ça règlera radicalement le problème. 

Sinon, procure-toi les bons fichiers de préférence.


----------



## maxinox (12 Mars 2010)

J' ai en triple le contenu de mon disque = une time machine + un clonage  +HD int ; quand j ' aurai un moment je vais faire une clean -install SL  sur mon HD int  et  pour le travail en cours  je démarrerai  sur  mon disque ext Cloné et "corrompu"  mais fonctionnel : lui je n' y touche pas  pour le moment .
Je m' amuserai bien a ballancer  et remplacer  des fichiers ,   tu me parle de préférences  , cela veux dire remplacer  un  bloc  plutôt  que  tous les fichiers  sélectivement ?
Pour récapituller  les fichiers  sont :  (2x UserEventAgent +  1x audio.core),  + (  1 system.log)   il  y en a surement
d' autre  au  vu  de la tartine d ' info de la console !
Bref  je  vais quand même  faire  l' essais  sur un disque cloné  et  je verrai  bien  ce que dira le Moniteur  .


----------



## schwebb (12 Mars 2010)

maxinox a dit:


> tu me parle de préférences  , cela veux dire remplacer  un  bloc  plutôt  que  tous les fichiers  sélectivement ?
> Pour récapituller  les fichiers  sont :  (2x UserEventAgent +  1x audio.core),  + (  1 system.log)



Non non, les fichiers sélectivement (mais peut-être qu'il y en a d'autres, effectivement, je ne sais pas).


----------



## tatouille (13 Mars 2010)

maxinox a dit:


> J' ai en triple le contenu de mon disque = une time machine + un clonage  +HD int ; quand j ' aurai un moment je vais faire une clean -install SL  sur mon HD int  et  pour le travail en cours  je démarrerai  sur  mon disque ext Cloné et "corrompu"  mais fonctionnel : lui je n' y touche pas  pour le moment .
> Je m' amuserai bien a ballancer  et remplacer  des fichiers ,   tu me parle de préférences  , cela veux dire remplacer  un  bloc  plutôt  que  tous les fichiers  sélectivement ?
> Pour récapituller  les fichiers  sont :  (2x UserEventAgent +  1x audio.core),  + (  1 system.log)   il  y en a surement
> d' autre  au  vu  de la tartine d ' info de la console !
> Bref  je  vais quand même  faire  l' essais  sur un disque cloné  et  je verrai  bien  ce que dira le Moniteur  .



ton system est fucked juste reinstall


----------



## schwebb (13 Mars 2010)

Pas forcément.

J'ai eu un jour des fichiers de préférences nazes, je les ai changés et roule.

Et puis, dans cette discussion, on apprend que c'est plutôt vers les périphériques qu'il faut chercher: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=377888

Là, quand le problème est résolu on se rend compte qu'on est très loin de la réinstall: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/usereventagent-ne-repond-plus-226929.html

Pareil mais moins documenté ici: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329223-263.html


----------



## tatouille (13 Mars 2010)

fait ce que je te dis , 
les fichiers de preferences c'est de loin pas la meme chose... il te manque plein de resources de launchd (pour ce que je peux voir en te lisant et c'est seulement une partie visible des degats), ton system est fucked

donc deja premiere etape:
1- tais toi
2- restore un systeme complet et non alteré par de mauvais logiciels de backup
3- puis on verra si autres problemes, apres c'est tres facile de trouver le probleme, kext ou plugin


----------



## maxinox (14 Mars 2010)

ÉTAPE       1-  les mauvais  logiciels  de backup  que j ' utilise  sont :  Tech Tool Pro 5.0.6

                2- Je ne veux rien restorer du tout  car a ce moment là  j ' ai mieux à faire ,  je n ' ai qu ' a cloner  mon SL         depuis mes autres machines avec tous mes logiciels à jour .
                  3- je suis retourné dans le terminal  puis  dans la console et j ' ai vu des noms  de logiciels que j ' utilisais du   temps de mon G5 pw-mac  et que j ' avais rapatriés en archivant mes applications  de l' époque avec l' assistant de  migration .  Ces appli conçues  pour ppc  et émulées avec rosetta sont toujours sur le HD et  lorsque je les ouvrent ,  on m ' annonce que  certains modules sont perdus ,  .  par contre  ces mêmes logiciels  réinstallés et non archivés   n ' ont aucun probléme sous SL sur mon mini

                  4-  ces Logiciels  sont : MetaSynth 4.0 et Live 7 et un plug-in  Midi pour mon clavier connecté en usb  tous   du MAO  qui utilisent  le coreaudiod  je vais les virer puisque j ' ai les nouvelles maj !


----------



## schwebb (14 Mars 2010)

Bon, alors, tu en es où?


----------



## maxinox (15 Mars 2010)

Donc ,  j' ai vu  dans le lien que tu m ' a envoyé  que le gars avait les mêmes symptômes , et aussi des appli de MAO  comme moi   qui venaient  tout comme moi d' un G5 ppc  avec  ses extensions et plugin  , etc  . .  j ' ai désinstalé  ces deux logiciels  et tout ce qui leur est affilié  ,
 j ' ai redémarré et là  le  moniteur  n' a plus rien en rouge  >  j' ai  "inspecté" les 2 opérations incriminées  et je lis Blocages récents : 0
J' ai voulu regarder  ce qui se passait  sur un volume externe qui est en fait mon systéme antérieur en 10.5.7  et là bizarrement le problème  qui aurait dû y être  n ' y est pas = rien en rouge ! !??  >  J ' ai alors  démarré  sur ce volume ext  et là oui  les opérations sont en rouge :  donc  c' est normal   
Normal ; mais je n' ai pas  tout compris non plus  .

En tout cas merci  Mr Schwebb   grâce  a ton  lien   et  c 'est sympa  de trouver  quelqu ' un qui ne contourne pas les problèmes , qui a  autre chose  a proposer  que les "sempiternelles  Réinstallations"    Bravo ****


----------



## schwebb (15 Mars 2010)

maxinox a dit:


> je n' ai pas  tout compris non plus  .



Moi non plus. 

Bon, l'essentiel est que ça marche bien.


----------

